# do you feed raw sardines?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Funny, I was just talking to Misha's breeder about this. She feeds a whole raw sardine once a week. So it should be fine in moderation.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Canned sardines here - wish I could get raw, be a big plus for me (and Asta)


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have read it is very good for them, though n to everyday. I do not I just can't handle the smell of fish anymore. Use to be a big fish eater but now not at all. In fact I bought a bag of stella & chess dyhydraqnted fish toppers and can't use them, just can't stomach the smell. It seems in my older age there are many smells I cannot tolerate.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Yes I like feeding frozen fish - smells less that way. Sardines from Portugal and Scotland are great - stay clear from the ones from Japan. The Pacific sardines spawning grounds are at the coast where Fukushima is and are now showing extremely high Strontium levels - which is a concerns since that gets stored in the bones and sardines are fish that are usually eaten bones and all...

https://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/11014105-dogs-fed-sardines-show-high-strontium-levels


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes ! My frozen Portugal Sardines for him are only about 4-5 inches long. 

You are so lucky to be able to get these sardines.

I feed them about 1/2 still frozen. They are less stinky and messy that way.

Leave the heads on! (Why would you cut them off?) There are nutrients and things there your dog can get nowhere else.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

kontiki said:


> Yes ! My frozen Portugal Sardines for him are only about 4-5 inches long.
> 
> You are so lucky to be able to get these sardines.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think you misread my post. I am giving him just the heads. The whole thing is too much for him, perhaps 2-3 meals worth . Lol. I am keeping the flesh for us to eat.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought a large bag of the frozen sardines when they had them (they don't always have them). I take a few of them out of the bag and put them individually in sandwich baggies so I can quickly get one without having to open the big bag. 

This has become his favorite treat. I give him one about every week or two. What I do if the weather is nice is feed it outside half frozen on the grass so I do not have to worry about smell or cleanup. 

Plus I recently read that our dogs actually get healthy soil based organisms from the ground, which apparently where some probiotics come from. One thing I read is that when dogs pull up grass they are eating the soil based organisms on the roots. 

If I had a smaller dog I would simply chop it into parts while frozen and stick the other parts back in the freezer. Each part has different nutrients.

asuk, I am curious how you are fixing them for yourself? I usually eat the smaller canned ones if I am having sardines. Do you have to de-bone them?


----------

